# Quattro issues / noises while turning



## skimblzbvs (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, I'm back again. Now I am 99% certain I've seen a TSB for this, but I can't find it now. 

When doing a low speed turn at near full lock (left OR right), the whole vehicle shudders and makes a moan or grind noise. It feels like a tire scrubbing kind of thing. The service advisor tells me that is how they should sound. Now my 1997 Jeep with lockers front and rear is honestly, and I'm NOT exaggerating, quieter in turns with lockers engaged. To tell me the 2005 Quattro is noisier than my 1997 Jeep is normal is full of something.

They're advising a fluid change in the front. Of course we have to pay for that, but they then indicate it may require the entire front diff area to be replaced. We've been reporting this as an issue on EVERY visit since 20,000 miles back in late 2006. Audi Customer Care isn't too responsive. And now, after the warranty is passed, they are saying it is something we'd have to pay for since it is post-warranty. THAT pisses me off.

I could REALLY use the help in finding any TSB's that cover that aspect of the 2005 A6. Anybody out there able to get into AllData or Erwin to check to see if the TSB (or TSA's as the CustCare person says) are there? PDF's or links to the information would be VERY helpful!


----------



## LeeS6 (Mar 9, 2011)

If you are located in the US and you complained under warranty, they cannot deny you a fix if they confirmed the issue - which they did by stating it was normal, when it's not... And it most certainly is not. I would contact a Lemon law attorney if they will not honor your claim. Even if you have to pay for a diagnosis elsewhere to confirm the problem and then come back to that dealer, etc., you should be protected. Check the Moss warranty act for more details...


----------

